# Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-580 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamshots!



## Ryanrpm (Mar 31, 2009)

_*(Reviewers note: Sunlite 16wFP was provided by Sunlite for outside testing and review)*_


Hello everyone,

Most, if not all, of you have seen the lengthy thread on the Eagle 8w Far Projection. It was fully unknown to any degree to the people on this forum until a few brave souls decided to buy one and post pictures, beamshots, and even comparison shots of it against some top competitors in the reflector type thrower category. This small powerful light made it to the top in its category! With it's small light source, and delivering over 300 lumens, it is no wonder that it had the top throw for lights in the 30-35mm reflector class.

This thread is devoted to the review of the 8w's bigger brother: *The Sunlite 16w Far Projection.* This brand new light has been released for outside testing to a few select individuals and to review for Sunlite and everyone else. Among the testers (that I am aware of) is myself and Glenn7 whom you are familiar with. 

I have gotten confirmation that the light has shipped today. I should receive it near the end of this week. I will post some initial pictures, and then do beamshots over the weekend, posting them as soon as I have the time. (Don't worry, I'll _make_ time!)

These specs are on the Sunlite forum, but I'll post them here for your viewing:

*This light utilizes a quad emitter configuration, composed of 4x60mil chips. A 60mil chip is 1.5mmx1.5mm. Sunlite has fine tuned this light in such a way, as to have NO gap between the chips. Cree's MC-E emitters have to have a certain distance between the chips to electrically isolate them. So, for all intents and purposes, this setup will seem to have a 3mmx3mm emitter, really composed of 4x60mil chips.*
*




*

*It utilizes a 5200mAh li-ion battery with a maximum current of 2800mA. This is made of 2-2600mAh batteries packaged in parallel. *

*The measured lumens are 648 without reflector and lens, (when powered by a 5200mAh battery). There is a 15% deduct for the output loss through the reflector and lens. So the light output of the 16WFP is 648 X 85%=550 lumens. *

*The head diameter is 53mm and the total length is 228mm. Currently, the 5200mAh rechargeable battery is only available on the longer Eagle Turbo body. *

*A single 80mil chip emitter will still be an option in the future.*

I will be receiving both a smooth and a textured reflector to test. I will post beamshots comparing it with the Eagle 8w.

Here is a photo of the smooth reflector and textured reflector. These are 3.2meters from the wall.

Smooth





Textured





Notice how the hotspot is smaller and the spill is less bright with the Smooth reflector. The coronas are the same size.

I am happy to do a review of this light as I know Glenn7 is as well. We will post the pros and cons as we see them. Our expectations are very high for this light, and we hope you'll stay tuned.

The Sunlite 16w Far Projection is just around the corner..........!!

*Edit: Post #13 has more pictures of the 16wFP.*

*Edit: Page 3 has the Outdoor Beamshots you've been waiting for....*

*Edit: I will be bringing all of my review pictures to this 1st post so that if this is your first time veiwing this review, you will see everything together.*



*Review of the Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection:*

Here are some initial pictures:
Here, I slid on 2 rubber grips. These help when the light gets too hot to hold....





And here it is with the standard knurling for your grip...






















Here is a shot showing the differences of output. 8w-300 lumens. 16w-550 lumens. These are out the front values.





Here is what it looks like when you swap the heads. Nice function, BTW, of Sunlite products!









Here is that completely unique and hard to find Sunlite Quad emitter. Glenn7, you'll have to help me get better shots of this baby...









Some physical dimensions of the 16w are:

Bezel diameter: 53mm
Reflector diameter: 44mm
Total length w/ 5200mAh battery: 228mm

Like the 8w, the 16w is also water resistant...with the charge port being physically and electrically isolated. Just be sure there is no water in there when you plug it in to charge it!





This test light came with both the SMO and OP reflector. 





The SMO produces a tighter beam, but the hotspot still shows some artifacts in the center of the beam. Even though Sunlite was able to remove the gap between the emitters, that faint line between them that you saw above still causes this effect in the final beam. 

Here is a shot of the 16w on left and the 8w on right. This was about 12ft from the wall. The exposure is stepped down so we can see the artifacts.





Here is the 16w with the OP reflector...






*Here is a detailed breakdown of every part of the 16w:*

Complete breakdown:





*The Bezel.* Dimensions are: 9mm high x 53mm diameter x 3mm thick. There are 12 crenelations. There is one 'O' ring where the lens rests against. The logos look to be lasered into the bezel.






*The Lens.* 3mm thick x 49.5mm diameter. It is AR & UCL. Here are a few photos showing its AR properties:










*The Tailcap.* 25mm diameter x 20mm long. Pushbutton is 16mm diameter. The knurling is very grippy and not smooth. The function of this tailcap is pushbutton for momentary Turbo and twist tight for full time turbo. Sunlite sells separately a Forward clicky.










*The 16w head.* It's about 62mm in total height-from thread to thread. With Bezel it is 65mm. There are 14 heat dissipating fins. There are 3 flats sections honed on the fins to provide slight anti-roll protection. The craftsmanship of this head is very good and the anodizing is excellent. 





















*The Reflectors...SMO & OP.* They are made from machined aluminum. 44mm reflective surface diameter....46.5mm total outer diameter. 45mm deep. They are fairly thin and have practically no weight to them at all. The 'cone' style of machining offers great rigidity. 





























*The Battery.* 3.7v - 5200mAh. Comprised of 2x18650 packaged in parallel with Sunlites own protection circuits built in. The battery is inserted (-) first as shown by the arrow. 





Here are some other common batteries for size comparisons. Notice the shorter Sunlite battery is longer than the AW 18650.





*The Battery Tube/Main Body.* 161mm long. Contains a side switch/recharge port on the switch unit. There are two areas of knurling for hand grip...they are 30mm long each. Some of the pictures show the rubber grips I put on extra. The body is barely longer than my Sunlite Slim.

































*Hotspot of each reflector. *These are about 7-8ft from the ceiling. I used a flash so that only the hottest part of the beam would stand out.

SMO reflector:





OP Reflector:





Here's a final shot of the OP reflector installed in the head.





My current preference of reflector choice is still the smooth. I like the throw it offers. 

*Here are some comparison shots with different lights:*

I'm sure all of you recognize these lights. From left to right: Streamlight Ultrastinger, Eagle 16w, RQ(Spear Clone), Sunlite Slim, RC-N3, Eagle 8w, Fenix T1, Solarforce L2M.






Here's your Sunlite versatility at work: Slim using the 16w head, and vice versa.













Here's my Sunlite family:










And here's some more pics of that Sunlite Quad emitter. (4x60mil) What a beaut!









And here's one under a welding lens:





And, some more emitter shots:
This is about as close as I can get to it. Had to use a small magnifying glass between the light and the camera, while my other hand held a small KD buckle light and pressed the button at the same time.:duh2:















*Here are the outdoor beamshots...comparing the 8w to the 16w at distances of 160ft and 450ft.* 

I will gather longer distances and shorter distances as well......
Control shot at my house. *160ft* away. The beams will be aimed at my roof.





8w @ 160ft:





16w OP @160ft:





16w SMO @ 160ft: Can you see the slightly dark center? Hardly at all!! In real world use, it is barely noticeable. White wall hunting will reveal it a lot clearer though...and even then it is not bad. 





8w @ 450ft:





16w OP @ 450ft:





16w SMO @ 450ft: Notice the more intense beam center. 





Here is both the 16w OP and 8w at about 50ft away to see the beam profiles.





And here is the 16w SMO and 8w at 50ft: Again, notice the more intense center of the SMO vs. the OP.





Here is the 16w SMO and 8w pointed closer and stepped down....just to see if we can spot the dark center.......




Ah-ha! Just barely!  Good work Sunlite at fine tuning your optics and light source with that SMO reflector. Let it be known to everyone, that to the best of my knowledge, Sunlite Science & Technology is the only company to combine a quad emitter with a SMO reflector and create the best possible beam. That is, one that is focused for throw and has the least amount of artifacts in the center.


And just for fun, here is a couple "Beam intensity" shots:











*The optional Forward Clicky has arrived! Here are some pictures of it:*

The forward clicky is the taller switch.










































My impressions are: I like it over the standard twisty. It does increase the overall length by 15mm. Total length of the switch is 35mm. The twisty has a length of 20mm.

One thing about it that LEO's will like, is that the 'click' is very quiet. It is not a loud click like my Fenix T1 has...but it makes a very 'tiny' click when activated. And obviously, it has momentary function as well, like all Forward clickies have.

The rubber pad that your thumb presses is nice, large, and flat...identical to the one on the twisty. The knurling, like the longer body, and like the twisty switch, is very grippy. A smooth knurling would be like what is found on the Solarforce L2M....where it's just better than smooth metal.

The threads are anodized as well. 


*Regarding the Sunlite Quad emitter...here is some more information directly from the manufacturer:*

Please reference the photo:





Regarding the statement that there are No Gaps between the chips...some of you may have wondered what the faint lines were. Is there a gap and they filled it with thermal epoxy or even phosphor? I inquired of Fong Suo of Sunlite, and here is their explanation. 





> We put the LED chips side by side. There is no physical gap between them. Since each chip has a 50 micron wide passivation peripheral to protect the active area, there is about 0.1mm wide no-light area in between.


So, they truly have accomplished what has not by others...To put the chips completely side by side, not having a dome, so that the light source remains as small as possible, while removing as much dark area between the chips as possible - enabling this light to be used successfully with a SMO reflector with very few artifacts in the beam...and ZERO artifacts when used with the OP reflector.

Anyways, just thought that quote would be helpful for you all to know....


----------



## 276 (Mar 31, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

You two guys are very lucky to review it & look forward to your reviews.


----------



## k9hutch (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

I also have one of the 8W lights. I initially liked the light, but have a desire for more spill. Hopefully, the new version will address this. 

Ryan, is the head interchangeable or is there a provision to upgrade from the 8W?


----------



## saabluster (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Your such a tease. I just bought an 8W. I am really impressed with what they have accomplished. Hope everyone isn't too surprised to see this doesn't throw as far as the 8W. I can't wait to see your review.


----------



## YourTime (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Man 

really tempting but the aus dollar is dripping down like rain water atm.

I hope they sell their LED for modder :naughty:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Thanks Ryan looking forward to your review BTW I will add my bit when it lands on my door step :naughty:

@saabluster I'm guessing it will have a little more throw than the 8W for one the reflector is deeper and has a lager dia,also the foot print of the led is still quite small that with the higher out put well!we will see shortly I guess :twothumbs


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



k9hutch said:


> I also have one of the 8W lights. I initially liked the light, but have a desire for more spill. Hopefully, the new version will address this.
> 
> Ryan, is the head interchangeable or is there a provision to upgrade from the 8W?



The heads are definitely interchangeable. When I asked them about using the 16w head on the 8w body with 2600mAh battery, they said that the max output dropped to about 450-460 OTF lumens. To get the max lumens, the longer body using the 5200mAh battery will be needed.


----------



## saabluster (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



TITAN1833 said:


> Thanks Ryan looking forward to your review BTW I will add my bit when it lands on my door step :naughty:
> 
> @saabluster I'm guessing it will have a little more throw than the 8W for one the reflector is deeper and has a lager dia,also the foot print of the led is still quite small that with the higher out put well!we will see shortly I guess :twothumbs



I just assumed it was the same head with a different LED. Still unless they made the head much bigger it will not be able to overcome the drastic reduction in surface brightness. I do wonder how on earth they managed to get the dies without any gap. If they could do it why didn't SSC? Do you know if they have a patent on the process? I am amazed at the lack of information on their site. Do they make packaged LEDs?


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Hi saabluster There has been a lot of information within the sunlite 8W thread already about sunlite led's although they're a newish company since 2005 selling flashlights,I believe they built up their reputation supplying LEO and mechanics with their lights,and now through flashaholics like ourselves. :thumbsup:

And yes! they do package their own led's and have the facility to do so.So it doesn't surprise they're able to make a four die led with no gaps,why SSC don't I have know idea as for patents or other legalities I'm sure if they need them they would've acquired them promto! well we would hope so anyway.

IMO I think they should be commended for allowing their product to slowly filter through to sites like CPF,and not simply join and bombard us as so many manufactures have done,it shows restraint and kinda lets their products speak for themselves IMHO,good or bad. :thumbsup:

Ryan BTW has much more info than I do maybe he will chime in at some point.

Oh I have one question for you,have you attempted to try the 8W in anyway with aspherical lens? I think Glenn7 did with good results :twothumbs


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

To the best of my knowledge, they do not sell their flashlight LED's seperate like Cree and others do. They use their LED's in custom applications which denotes the specialized methods they can implore to create marvels such as this 16w. 

Fong Suo has said that there is a really faint line between the 4 LED's, but barely noticable. I will try to capture some good close-ups showing this.

Here is some info regarding their LED's, but understanding the data is beyind my comprehension.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



saabluster said:


> Your such a tease. I just bought an 8W. I am really impressed with what they have accomplished. Hope everyone isn't too surprised to see this doesn't throw as far as the 8W. I can't wait to see your review.


 
It's a tease, even for me.

It'll be a challenge for sure...to achieve more throw than the 8w. You have a larger light source (3mm vs 1.5mm).....but you also have more lumens (550 vs 300), a wider and deeper reflector too (45ish vs 35mm).

So we'll see. One thing I know for certain.....that 16w is having the electrical control portion outfitted to give over 4a to the emitters........

Right now it is at 2.8a So..............................good things around the corner.


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 1, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

I'm in camo's waiting in silence in a tree out the front of my house for the postie - muttering something about were's my 16W come to daddy :laughing:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 580 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

The 16w has arrived. Extremely fast shipping from the Sunlite headquarters in Kansas! Kansas to Nevada, shipped out Tuesday the 31st, arrived Thursday the 2nd. :twothumbs to Sunlite!

Let's roll right into some pictures...
Here, I slid on 2 rubber grips. These help when the light gets too hot to hold....





And here it is with the standard knurling for your grip...






















Here is a shot showing the differences of output. 8w-300 lumens. 16w-550 lumens. These are out the front values.





Here is what it looks like when you swap the heads. Nice function, BTW, of Sunlite products!









Here is that completely unique and hard to find Sunlite Quad emitter. Glenn7, you'll have to help me get better shots of this baby...









Some physical dimensions of the 16w are:

Bezel diameter: 53mm
Reflector diameter: 44mm
Total length w/ 5200mAh battery: 228mm

Like the 8w, the 16w is also water resistant...with the charge port being physically and electrically isolated. Just be sure there is no water in there when you plug it in to charge it!





This test light came with both the SMO and OP reflector. 





The SMO produces a tighter beam, but the hotspot still shows some artifacts in the center of the beam. Even though Sunlite was able to remove the gap between the emitters, that faint line between them that you saw above still causes this effect in the final beam. 

Here is a shot of the 16w on left and the 8w on right. This was about 12ft from the wall. The exposure is stepped down so we can see the artifacts.





Here is the 16w with the OP reflector...





I did step outside and compare the 8w and 16w for long distance throw. They appear to have similar throw, but the 16w lights up a larger area. I believe that LEO's will be quite fond of that benefit.  

I will post outdoor beamshots at my next picture taking....along with some lux readings for comparison. Ceiling bounce...etc....

Please let me know if you have any other picture requests. Thanks for viewing!


----------



## ANDREAS FERRARI (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Looks great! How about beam shots in the 100-300 yard range.:twothumbs Also-how about the runtime.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

*My Sunlite Reviews:* 8wFP, 16wFP, FP80, 8w Utility Head, Slim Jr, Slim2.


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

good one Ryan - now I just have to wait for mine to be sent to little old Tasmania - I belieave we will be one of the lucky few to get these first (Titan)
Well I will be giving it a good throwing over :naughty:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



Ryanrpm said:


> I did step outside and compare the 8w and 16w for long distance throw. They appear to have similar throw, but the 16w lights up a larger area. I believe that LEO's will be quite fond of that benefit.
> 
> I will post outdoor beamshots at my next picture taking....along with some lux readings for comparison. Ceiling bounce...etc....
> 
> Please let me know if you have any other picture requests. Thanks for viewing!


Ryan looking good so far,were you able to test the 8W head on the 5200mAh battery :thinking: is it any brighter?

Also I have to apologise to saabluster for my guess that it would throw a little further than the 8W ah well it's not the first time I've been wrong.


Looking forward to your outdoor beam shots :twothumbs


[edit] Am I correct in saying the OP reflector cleans up the artefacts,can you post beam shots at distance with the OP installed?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

You bet guys...beamshots coming up! I have not tried the 8w on that 5200 battery yet. I emailed Sunlite asking them if it is safe or will it go 

I don't want to take any chances.:thumbsup:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Turns out that the 5200mAh battery works with the 8w head. Here are some basic lux measurments to give you an idea of the brightness changes. These were at 1m using an Extech 403125.

8w w/5200mAh - 16800
8w w/2600mAh - 15660
16w w/SMO - 14900
16w w/OP - 12230

Ceiling bounce:
8w w/5200mAh - TBA
8w w/2600mAh - TBA
16w w/SMO - TBA

Take the lux readings with a grain of salt......that is just to compare differences and is not accurate to any realy degree. I'll have to send them to MrGman to find the truth.


----------



## qip (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

you should have Erns review this , he has good pics and lots of lights to get good comparison beamshots that can show a lot


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



qip said:


> you should have Erns review this , he has good pics and lots of lights to get good comparison beamshots that can show a lot




No need!

I think Ryan is doing a good job and this is his review,why pass a review onto another reviewer? :thinking:


----------



## Mattole (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Ryan, can the 16w head actually be run on the 8W body with the 2600 battery? Any idea what the lumens output and runtime would be?


----------



## qip (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

hes not doing bad , im not knocking ryan , im just wondering how the output is in realworld outdoor vs some other familiar lights , and Erns has so many lights his beamshots can really show a lot 

ryan do shots like this , your post here


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



Ryanrpm said:


> Take the lux readings with a grain of salt


Exactly right,I hate lux readings best of times,what really counts IMHO is true life beam shots/usage :twothumbs FWIW the DBS [email protected] varies from 20,000 lux to 28,000 depending on what meter you use,now the strange thing my 8W in real life throws as far as the DBS as I have said before.So someone looking at the 8W lux figures from your meter they would automatically assume the DBS throws much further than the 8W,reality is it doesn't


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

I'm all for Erns doing a review. However, unless he was picked by Sunlite, he would have to wait until the official release of the 16w. The 8w has been out for awhile and is the leader in its class, so maybe he would consider picking one up... 

I've learned a lot from Erns reviews, and I plan to incorporate some of his styles of shots into my reviews. I particularly love his outdoor shots. There's just something about sunlight lighting up a Sunlite. 

Guys, in all seriousness...there is so many more pictures for me to post about the 16w. (Many more closeups, breakdown shots, outdoor beamshots....) Because it is a Sunlite product, the review just about doubles because of the 8w and its interchangeable parts. You all are going to want photos of the 8w head on the 5200 battery, and the 16w head on the 2600 battery. 

I'm so glad that Sunlite is so willing and glad to take in user requests for changes and options, because since their flashlights are able to be swapped the way they can, things like holsters and batteries are needing to be designed to fit the various configurations. Nothing but congrats and pats on the back from me to them.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

for comparison lets first take some pics of the 8W
8W at 30 to 40 ft.
up some stairs ,forgive me for the shake :mecry:






this one taken as is! 20 feet to my front door.please note the purple colour!







[edit]See the white spots on the window hmm'they belonged to a drug dealer before me. move on you piece of love?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



Mattole said:


> Ryan, can the 16w head actually be run on the 8W body with the 2600 battery? Any idea what the lumens output and runtime would be?


 

Yes, they are interchangeable. The 16w head even fits and turns on with my Slim. It's kind of funny looking though....

The lumen output with the 16w + 2600mAh battery is 470 lumens running for about 50 minutes until 50% brightness.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



qip said:


> hes not doing bad , im not knocking ryan , im just wondering how the output is in realworld outdoor vs some other familiar lights , and Erns has so many lights his beamshots can really show a lot
> 
> ryan do shots like this , your post here


 
I've got a lot of other pictures to get for you guys.......but I ran out of time yesterday when it first came in. Stayed up late geting a small review out for you. I sold the Husky 4w to my step-father, but I still have the RQ and Fenix T1. I will post beamshots and comparison photos.....just give me time. 

I know it's hard to wait when you guys are so anxious! I've been there.

Maybe Erns can invest in an 8w or 16w and give us one of his superb reviews. I know he won't be disapointed. :thumbsup:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

 Ryan,ok I'll do my:twothumbs own review "without ERNS!" from here


----------



## qip (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



TITAN1833 said:


> Ryan,ok I'll do my:twothumbs own review "without ERNS!" from here




oh cmon dont be so touchy :twothumbs those shots of yours...do you still have that dbs and do same hallway shot to compare


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



qip said:


> oh cmon dont be so touchy :twothumbs those shots of yours...do you still have that dbs and do same hallway shot to compare


Actually I have A10,would that help :devil:



JOKING?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

I tried getting one of CPF's well known reviewers to picking up an 8w awhile back.......but it never came to fruition. I'm telling you all, you will not find another light in its class that has the throw _and_ lumens. 

Anyways.....

Do I have some cons so far about the 16w? Well, there are two things that may be improved...(In my own opinion): 

1) The quad emitter still produces artifacts in the hotspot with SMO reflector..although not as bad as the P7 and MC-E emitters we've seen. Those practically cannot be used with a SMO reflector at all because the donut is so large. But even the 16w's artifacts will be hard to remove though....it is something we might just have to deal with. But if anyone can fine tune the optics to illiminate that, I know they can.
2) Brightness...550 lumens is nothing to laugh at....it is a lot of light! Can it be brighter? Yes...these emitters are not emitting to their full potential, that I'm sure of. Think about it: If 1x60mil chip (8w) is putting out 348 lumens, then 4x60mil chips have the potential for 1392 lumens. Sunlite is taking steps to increase the driving amperage to over 4a.  What then?....perhaps 800 out-the-front lumens? 6a is really what this baby needs...

With increased brightness comes increased throw.

That's just a few more of my 'thoughts'.


----------



## qip (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

A10 ..of course  

ryan did you buy the tk40 , that would be a good comparison both quad die , even tk40 rated 630 i expect 4-500 OTF similar to 16W


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Cool guys at east you're honest :twothumbs:twothumbs


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



qip said:


> A10 ..of course
> 
> ryan did you buy the tk40 , that would be a good comparison both quad die , even tk40 rated 630 i expect 4-500 OTF similar to 16W



+1 Titan...let's see some A10 vs 8w beamshots. I've been curious about those for awhile now...


I have not bought the TK40. I've been waiting for some reviews of some of these new high power lights before I get one. The Legion II really looks good in my eyes right now. I might get the M2x or M2. Then there's the TK40 and even the M30 Triton. Here's me if I had my way:  I guess if there is something in a light that none of my current lights can't do or compare to...then I'll be tempted to get one.

Part of me says..."Stick with Sunlite because of their unique versatility." I mean, c'mon...they put Surefire 'lego-ing' to shame...no other company does this...none.

I think my next purchase will be the Utility head from Sunlite....unless there is a huge convincing otherwise....


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



qip said:


> oh cmon dont be so touchy :twothumbs those shots of yours...do you still have that dbs and do same hallway shot to compare


OH come on! I was kidding  those shots were of the sunlite 8W! alone,JFYIF.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Well here's a challenge,bring to the table :thinking:A10,legion 2 MC-E mega this mega that!and I'll bring my 8W sunlite how does that sound :laughing: I've heard it all before 

Guys are you really that dumb! that said in a nice way


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Ok here's my first shot :naughty:

8w at 200M.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

 @ Titan

You're on a roll for something...but I don't know what...


I'll do my best to get some beamshots up within the next 3 hrs.....

I'll be comparing the 8w, 16w, and Fenix T1.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 3, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Ryan not at all,I'm just playing while I wait for mine


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Yeah, I understand....

Here's some more eye candy while you wait. And boy, must the wait be hard!!!:naughty:

Here's some comparison shots as requested. The 16w is topping off on the charger while I post these...then off to get some outdoor beamshots.:thumbsup:

I'm sure all of you recognize these lights. From left to right: Streamlight Ultrastinger, Eagle 16w, RQ(Spear Clone), Sunlite Slim, RC-N3, Eagle 8w, Fenix T1, Solarforce L2M.







Here's your Sunlite versatility at work: Slim using the 16w head, and vice versa.













Here's my Sunlite family:










And here's some more pics of that Sunlite Quad emitter. (4x60mil) What a beaut!









And here's one under a welding lens:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



Ryanrpm said:


> I'll do my best to get some beamshots up within the next 3 hrs.....



I don't think this is happening tonight guys and gals. I ran the battery dry today at work and its been charging for about 6hrs......but its still not full. Tomorrow I'll gather some for you all. Sorry!


----------



## 276 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Here is a beamshot at 430ft. You can really see how much area the 16w lights up. Look at the truck, the fence, the tall grass in front.....

Control:





8w at 430ft:





16w at 430ft:





It was so cold tonight, I really didn't have a chance to gather any more. Perhaps tomorrow...


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

well those pix show the 16w to be more than double as bright :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:

BTW was the 8w actually switched on 

Edit: oh I see the extra pic now :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

You're a funny guy Glenn!

Yes, it was switched on! But then again, I'm no camera expert. I'm really waiting for you to post some beamshots. :thumbsup: The amount of light coming from the 16w is very impressive. The throw from the 8w is equally impressive. 

I think for real world use, the 16w wins because of the area it illuminates. For comfort and carry ability, the 8w wins because of its size. But they are BOTH excellent lights...:naughty:


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

well when I get my 16W I think I will hook it up to a car battery and then we will see how far she throws :naughty:

But seriously they are good comparison shots Ryan


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Thanks Ryan maybe my apology to saabluster came a little too soon :laughing: keep up the good work :twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



Glenn7 said:


> well when I get my 16W I think I will hook it up to a car battery and then we will see how far she throws :naughty:


LOL Can we watch?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

You know, I try to always take people seriously...so I'll ask: "Is it possible to do that Glenn?"


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



Ryanrpm said:


> You know, I try to always take people seriously...so I'll ask: "Is it possible to do that Glenn?"


If you find the 16W has committed a serious crime,it would be one way to fry the sucker 

But seriously car batteries are 12v and can melt metal if shorted :devil:


[edit]Oh if you want to make a light from a car battery,try this take a pencil and remove the carbon inner about a inch should give you some light for a short while,connect this with caution to your battery and watch it light up cool.

This explains it better


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



qip said:


> oh cmon dont be so touchy :twothumbs those shots of yours...do you still have that dbs and do same hallway shot to compare


 coming to think of it I already did a comparison shot here :twothumbs


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Here's a few more pics of the quad emitter.

This is about as close as I can get to it. Had to use a small magnifying glass between the light and the camera, while my other hand held a small KD buckle light and pressed the button at the same time.:duh2:


----------



## Mattole (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

What performance and runtime would you get if you ran the 16W head on the 8W body with the 2600ah battery?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



Mattole said:


> What performance and runtime would you get if you ran the 16W head on the 8W body with the 2600ah battery?



You may have missed my answer to you in post #27...but it gives you ~470 lumens and gradually dropping in brightness until 50% for 50 minutes.

Here is Sunlites own runtime chart for that configuration:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Ok everyone, here is a much more detailed breakdown of the parts of this 16w.

Complete breakdown:





*The Bezel.* Dimensions are: 9mm high x 53mm diameter x 3mm thick. There are 12 crenelations. There is one 'O' ring where the lens rests against. The logos look to be lasered into the bezel.






*The Lens.* 3mm thick x 49.5mm diameter. It is AR & UCL. Here are a few photos showing its AR properties:










*The Tailcap.* 25mm diameter x 20mm long. Pushbutton is 16mm diameter. The knurling is very grippy and not smooth. The function of this tailcap is pushbutton for momentary Turbo and twist tight for full time turbo. Sunlite sells separately a Forward clicky.










*The 16w head.* It's about 62mm in total height-from thread to thread. With Bezel it is 65mm. There are 14 heat dissipating fins. There are 3 flats sections honed on the fins to provide slight anti-roll protection. The craftsmanship of this head is very good and the anodizing is excellent. 





















*The Reflectors...SMO & OP.* They are made from machined aluminum. 44mm reflective surface diameter....46.5mm total outer diameter. 45mm deep. They are fairly thin and have practically no weight to them at all. The 'cone' style of machining offers great rigidity. 





























*The Battery.* 3.7v - 5200mAh. Comprised of 2x18650 packaged in parallel with Sunlites own protection circuits built in. The battery is inserted (-) first as shown by the arrow. 





Here are some other common batteries for size comparisons. Notice the shorter Sunlite battery is longer than the AW 18650.





*The Battery Tube/Main Body.* 161mm long. Contains a side switch/recharge port on the switch unit. There are two areas of knurling for hand grip...they are 30mm long each. Some of the pictures show the rubber grips I put on extra. The body is barely longer than my Sunlite Slim.

































*Hotspot of each reflector. *These are about 7-8ft from the ceiling. I used a flash so that only the hottest part of the beam would stand out.

SMO reflector:





OP Reflector:





Here's a final shot of the OP reflector installed in the head.





My current preference of reflector choice is still the smooth. I like the throw it offers.


----------



## Mattole (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Ryan -
Sorry I missed your earlier post/answer to my question about the 16W head on the 8W body. Thanks for posting it again!


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 4, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Not a problem.:thumbsup:

Here is the runtime chart for the 16w on 5200mAh on Turbo.






All of you are obviously noticing that they do not regulate the output. They claim that with a Rechargeable battery, their LED driver is the most efficient.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Beamshots coming up guys.........

Took some from 160ft...right at my house....and from 460ft, at a leafless tree................using both the SMO and OP reflectors.

Please stay tuned...


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

BTW....here's some ceiling bounce results for you:

60w bulb: 27
Eagle 8w: 11
Eagle 16w: 34 :naughty:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Ok....outdoor beamshots as requested. 

Control shot at my house. *160ft* away. The beams will be aimed at my roof.






8w @ 160ft:





16w OP @160ft:





16w SMO @ 160ft: Can you see the slightly dark center? Hardly at all!! In real world use, it is barely noticeable. White wall hunting will reveal it a lot clearer though...and even then it is not bad. 





8w @ 450ft:





16w OP @ 450ft:





16w SMO @ 450ft: Notice the more intense beam center. 





Here is both the 16w OP and 8w at about 50ft away to see the beam profiles.





And here is the 16w SMO and 8w at 50ft: Again, notice the more intense center of the SMO vs. the OP.





Here is the 16w SMO and 8w pointed closer and stepped down....just to see if we can spot the dark center.......




Ah-ha! Just barely!  Good work Sunlite at fine tuning your optics and light source with that SMO reflector. Let it be known to everyone, that to the best of my knowledge, Sunlite Science & Technology is the only company to combine a quad emitter with a SMO reflector and create the best possible beam. That is, one that is focused for throw and has the least amount of artifacts in the center.


And just for fun, here is a couple "Beam intensity" shots:


----------



## HKJ (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



Ryanrpm said:


> BTW....here's some ceiling bounce results for you:
> 
> 60w bulb: 27
> Eagle 8w: 11
> Eagle 16w: 34 :naughty:



Did you bounce the 60w bulb or was it direct (i.e. it was just on the ceiling anyway)?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



HKJ said:


> Did you bounce the 60w bulb or was it direct (i.e. it was just on the ceiling anyway)?



The 60w bulb was on the ceiling with a diffuser over it. Uh-oh....does that count?:sweat:


----------



## saabluster (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*

Well that is quite impressive. Good beamshots. I think this is the best of all the quad-LED lights out there. It looks to me that it is still ever so slightly less intense than the 8w but what you gain with that broad beam is totally worth it. These guys deserve way more respect around here. The 8w head I bought looks better in person than in the pictures but they are still rather homely lights. That said if you have to pick between looks and function you go with function. Still if they could make these lights "prettier" I think they would be flying off the shelves. Thanks for helping to educate CPF about this great company.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Great beam shots Ryan though I have noticed which should be noted a lot of ambient light around.

That said you and saabluster are completely correct when you say the 16W is the best quad die around,

I've seen many with great dark voids"doughnuts" which I'm happy to say is not there with the 16W congratulations sunlite you pulled it off nicely IMHO.

And furthermore I'm pretty sure even with less lumens out the 16W will throw with the best or even better than the quad die lights currently available


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



TITAN1833 said:


> And furthermore I'm pretty sure even with less lumens out the 16W will throw with the best or even better than the quad die lights currently available



Out of all the others, isn't the M1-X the only other one to claim to be a long distance 'thrower'? Glenn7 has one. So when he gets the 16w, we shall see........


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



Ryanrpm said:


> Out of all the others, isn't the M1-X the only other one to claim to be a long distance 'thrower'?


Yep hence why I said up there with the best or if not better,
mind you from what Glenn tells me that M1X is a great light as are some of the others,

I'm in no way saying the 16W is the be all that ends all of quad die lights, for me it brings something with great potential to the table that's all:twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Hey! Ryan did you see if the 8W head and 16W body produce more lumen's ?:thinking:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



TITAN1833 said:


> Hey! Ryan did you see if the 8W head and 16W body produce more lumen's ?:thinking:



Yes! Here were some of the results.

1 Meter lux test:
* 8w w/5200mAh - 16800*
8w w/2600mAh - 15660
16w w/SMO - 14900
16w w/OP - 12230

Ceiling bounce:
8w w/5200mAh - TBA
8w w/2200mAh - 11
16w w/SMO or OP - 34
60w bulb - 27

Take these readings with a grain of salt....as they are not accurate to any meaningful degree. They just serve to offer a comparison.

I'll reverify these tests next chance I get...using both the 2200 and 2600 battery configuration with the 8w head and 16w head...along with the 5200 battery + 8w head.

Don't you love the versatility???


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 6, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16wFP - Review - 550 lumen/Quad emitter/Far Projection*



k9hutch said:


> I also have one of the 8W lights. I initially liked the light, but have a desire for more spill. Hopefully, the new version will address this.


 
k9hutch, by now, if you have seen the beamshots I took of the 8w and 16w, you are probably scouring the house looking for any spare change to get this new light!!:naughty:

I will simply say, and the photos confirm this, "The 16w has definately addressed everyones desire for more spill." :twothumbs

Guys, gals, please hit me up with any more beamshot requests. I am willing...


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

BTW.....about this unique, never before seen Sunlite Quad Emitter... I have a bit of info regarding its packaging. 

Please reference the photo:





Regarding the statement that there are No Gaps between the chips...some of you may have wondered what the faint lines were. Is there a gap and they filled it with thermal epoxy or even phosphor? I inquired of Fong Suo of Sunlite, and here is their explanation. 



> We put the LED chips side by side. There is no physical gap between them. Since each chip has a 50 micron wide passivation peripheral to protect the active area, there is about 0.1mm wide no-light area in between.



So, they truly have accomplished what has not by others...To put the chips completely side by side, not having a dome, so that the light source remains as small as possible, while removing as much dark area between the chips as possible - enabling this light to be used successfully with a SMO reflector with very few artifacts in the beam...and ZERO artifacts when used with the OP reflector.

Anyways, just thought that quote would be helpful for you all to know....


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Hi everyone.....just adding more photos to this review. I ordered the separate Forward Clicky for $13.00. Here are a few photos.


The forward clicky is the taller switch.










































My impressions are: I like it over the standard twisty. It does increase the overall length by 15mm. Total length of the switch is 35mm. The twisty has a length of 20mm.

One thing about it that LEO's will like, is that the 'click' is very quiet. It is not a loud click like my Fenix T1 has...but it makes a very 'tiny' click when activated. And obviously, it has momentary function as well, like all Forward clickies have.

The rubber pad that your thumb presses is nice, large, and flat...identical to the one on the twisty. The knurling, like the longer body, and like the twisty switch, is very grippy. A smooth knurling would be like what is found on the Solarforce L2M....where it's just better than smooth metal.

The threads are anodized as well.


----------



## DM51 (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

When all your posts are taken together, this makes a good and very useful review. I'm going to move it to the Reviews section. 

Maybe you could consider consolidating the other material from later posts into post #1.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

I'd be happy to, thanks for the move....


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 7, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

I have some Ceiling bounce results to give you all.

I threw in some of my other flashlights for comparison.







The meter was sitting on the floor.....the ceiling was about 11-12ft. I'm no expert in doing these tests...but take these readings as a comparison only. The lux values have no relation to their real output. I'm sure a different meter would give me different readings.

What I took away from it was the enormous amount of light coming from the 16w. It truly is impressive to see......and it's only getting brighter.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Hi Ryan is the clicky an improvement? IYO,
I'm thinking of getting one soon


----------



## 276 (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

The clicky is great makes it better for one hand operation.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 9, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



TITAN1833 said:


> Hi Ryan is the clicky an improvement? IYO,
> I'm thinking of getting one soon


 
Yes it is. I prefer it much more than the twisty. The only downside is that it adds 15mm to the length and therefore with the 8w the standard holster will not close very secure. Only like 1/2" of velcro attaches. 

So I keep the clicky on the 16w and later on I will get one for the 8w & new holsters. The online price is only $13. 

Soon, I'll be posting more beamshots of the 16w and 8w to show you all the immense difference of spill illumination. I'm *very* curious to see how the 16w compares to the Legion II, TK40, M2, and M1-X.

Which other one should I purchase for comparison? I'll be getting one soon.....


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



Ryanrpm said:


> curious to see how the 16w compares to the Legion II, TK40, M2, and M1-X.
> 
> Which other one should I purchase for comparison? I'll be getting one soon.....


Since you asked for opinions on which to get,I'll give my 2 cents out of the three mentioned although the L2 has more verified lumen's out front,the M2 and TK40 haven't been.

That said on paper the M2 comes out brighter than the L2 we will have to wait for more info on that,Glenn can tell you more about the M1-X as he has one 

About the L2,well if you want to wait months for the standard version and bear in mind the quality has not been confirmed with this version it could be a possibility but note the large doughnut when considering this,and then there is the control ring reliability no one has used it that much,I wonder how it will fair in weeks of use hmm! jury is out on that one.

The TK40 has reports of no doughnut but is less lumen's out than the 16W,but I read the build quality is excellent but! supplying eight batteries may be a problem here.I'm not sure if the 600 lumen's is out front or from the emitter?

It will be a hard call to decide but I would consider these three,M2 TK40 and M1-X

But if you consider all things equal sorry everyone else but the M2 for it's size it's the smallest has 900 emitter lumen's which if you do the math 900 x .85 =765 lumen's OTF not confirmed I know,but it has to be considered.Also eagletac has a good reputation for quality and has already proven it can deliver the lumen's it states on it's lights,and like the other two they will be far more readily available for me also I would consider CS that you get with 4sevens top class I heard.

Ryan I hope that helps


----------



## k9hutch (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Is it possible to drop two 18650s into this?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



k9hutch said:


> Is it possible to drop two 18650s into this?



I don't think Sunlite recommends it...but it doesn't hurt to ask. I'll post that question on their forum and let you know......


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



Ryanrpm said:


> I have some Ceiling bounce results to give you all.
> 
> I threw in some of my other flashlights for comparison.



I will also add the *Solarforce L2M *with the *KD MC-E* P60 drop-in. It arrived today in the mail.

*High mode: 14.5
Low Mode: 6
Strobe: 11*


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



k9hutch said:


> Is it possible to drop two 18650s into this?



They responded quickly......here is the quote:



> Simply dropping in 2 18650 will not work,
> 
> Even though our 2 Li-ion battery cells are physically packaged in serial, they are electrically in parallel. In addition, our rechargeable battery always has protection circuit built in to protect the battery cell from short circuit, over-charge and low voltage. We think safety is top priority, especially after some Li-ion battery explosion reported on Dell notebooks and others.


----------



## k9hutch (Apr 10, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Hmmm...protected 18650's work? Thanks, Ryan...


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Here are some more beamshots...this time, taken indoors at a measly 25ft.

Romisen RC-N3:






Fenix T1-Turbo:






Eagle 8w:






Solarforce L2M MC-E drop-in:






Eagle 16w OP:






Eagle 16w SMO:




I love the way the green plants really look 'green'! 

Which gives me an idea for my next series of indoor beamshots. I will shoot at a colorful object so we can see the differences of color brightness.....


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

gota hand it to you Ryan for your constant beam shots and perpetual reviewing of these lights (you'd almost think your last name was sunlite ) 
but seriously - good work buddy :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 11, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



Glenn7 said:


> gota hand it to you Ryan for your constant beam shots and perpetual reviewing of these lights (you'd almost think your last name was sunlite )
> but seriously - good work buddy :thumbsup::thumbsup::thumbsup:



I appreciate it Glenn.:thanks:

Just trying to set an example for others who purchase new lights. Written reviews are good, and a lot can be said with words.....but pictures are more appreciated in my book.

And I have a feeling that many viewers feel the same way. Take the TK40, and the Legion II for example... Several people have had the chance to review those lights pretty extensively in these last few weeks. I was hoping to see reviews that did a good breakdown, shows white wall shots for beam profiles, outdoor shots at several distances for 'real life' usefulness, and even some basic lux readings comparing it with other popular lights for comparison. 

I mean...wasn't that the gripe many had with the elusive M1-X?? No really decent review and many people had one from the 1st batch. (No offense bud, because I know you have an M1-X) When I do a review, I try to do it in such a way that I cover a lot of bases. I ask myself: "What would other viewers be interested in seeing...?" 

And I go from there!


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

.......to be continued.


----------



## k9hutch (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Ryan,

Did they have a ballpark time frame for release on the 16W?


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



k9hutch said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Did they have a ballpark time frame for release on the 16W?




Personally, I have no idea....but I'll inquire and find out. I think there are quite a few people interested in this new light....

On the other hand, they may be waiting for the other testers to give their feedback before they release it just in case they need to make any other adjustments to the final production version.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 12, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Here is one way I was able to catch color rendition plus ceiling bounce output. 

I have a little room that was completely dark when I took these.

Here is the setup:






Here are the contenders: RC-N3, T1, L2M w/MC-E, 8W, 16W.





Here is the first shot...showing the standard 75w bulb illumination. I had the door open, so some sunlight was coming through as well.





RC-N3:






Fenix T1:






Eagle 8w:






L2M w/MC-E:






Eagle 16w:







*Here they are side by side with the first picture:*

RC-N3:








T1:








8w:








L2M w/MC-E:








16w: (Notice how the Green really comes to life?)









Please keep in mind that the brightness depends a lot on the lumens of the light. So it's obvious that the 16w appears brighter than the RC-N3.

I'll do this again with the light shining directly at the paper next time....

Edit: I have a feeling that this 16w will really be good outdoors in the summer because of the nice illumination it has on the 'green' objects.....


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 13, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



k9hutch said:


> Ryan,
> 
> Did they have a ballpark time frame for release on the 16W?


 
 They have said that they still are awaiting for more feedback from the outside testing, but they will have a batch ready by the end of April. Anyone who is interested can post a message on their forum to reserve one.

No price has been released yet...


----------



## k9hutch (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Thanks!


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 14, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Humf! I still haven't got mine yet - maybe tomorrow if my calculations are right - I can see the beads of sweat rolling down the posties forehead as he approaches my house :naughty:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Next up is a series of beamshots taken at about 50ft in my backyard.

Here's the contenders:
RC-N3, L2m w/MC-E, T1, 8w, 16w OP






*These shots are the zoomed in shots:
*
Control:






RC-N3:





Fenix T1:





Eagle 8w:





L2M MC-E:





Eagle 16w OP:





*These are the same lights, same distance, but zoomed out for spill identification:*

Control:





RC-N3:





Fenix T1:





Eagle 8w:





L2M MC-E:





Eagle 16w OP:





You can tell that the 8w and 16w are too bright at this distance and can throw much farther. The 16w really excels at giving us a lot more side spill and larger hotspot.

Please...hit me up with some beamshot requests. I'll be getting another high output light soon...and I'd like to know which one you all recommend to compare with the 16w.


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

M2X will give it good run for the moola :nana:
thats were i would put my money


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



Glenn7 said:


> M2X will give it good run for the moola :nana:
> thats were i would put my money



Yes...I've been thinking about the M2/M2X...

Wouldn't the M2 be more comparable? Perhaps not...since the M2X was designed for throw, like the 16w. Actually, the 16w was designed for high output, with bright side spill and throw. I like the bright spill of the M2X...because the pictures show it to be brighter than the M2. 

I may end up getting the M2X neutral tint then. It is more comparable to the color of the 16w than the cool white would be.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Another vote for the M2X  BTW nice beam shots Ryan looks like what I found last night :naughty:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Glad to hear it Titan.........now we need to see your review for your perspective on this beauty...

:twothumbsor:thumbsdowor:shrug:


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



Ryanrpm said:


> Glad to hear it Titan.........now we need to see your review for your perspective on this beauty...
> 
> :twothumbsor:thumbsdowor:shrug:


Yes my impressions will be up by tonight suffice to say it's mostly good :thumbsup:,I just need to take some pictures 

beam shots however I may leave to the pro's :devil:


----------



## russthetoolman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

MORE....MORE...MORE!!! 
I have been watching the JetBeam,EagleTac, Fenix, Neofab L2 and the deciding factor for me is beam quality, no one has chimed in saying any of them is a beautiful beam void of the dark spot. 
I built a P7 with a DX reflector that has a flawless beam, so I know it is possible with the design of the reflector.... Can anyone say this Sunlite 16W is "flawless" in regards to the beam quality?
Russ


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Yes I can honestly say when I used it last night the beam was indeed flawless IMO when lighting up buildings, walls and woodland there is no sign of dark void or doughnut,however if you go white wall hunting with the SMO reflector there is a slight hint of artefacts " but not dark voids" and then it is not that bad and no where near as bad as say the L2,now I believe as Ryan has said with the OP reflector the beam is flawless whatever you shine it at i.e white walls included,I hope that helps a little :thumbsup:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



russthetoolman said:


> Can anyone say this Sunlite 16W is "flawless" in regards to the beam quality?
> Russ


 
Yes. When using the OP reflector, the beam quality is flawless. There are no rings, no artifacts, and there is still a defined hotspot for throw along with excellent side spill.

When using the SMO reflector, the beam quality is very good. There are still no rings, there is a slightly dark center, and the hotspot is more defined and brighter, therefore, offering you more throw. My preference for the smooth is when using it outdoors at distances greater than 200ft. Other than that, the OP stays in the light the most.


I'll try to get some long distance white wall shots so everyone can see the beam quality at far distances. There is a school near my house that may offer such a target.


----------



## qip (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

those far back backyard beamshots are peferct , use that same method for future shots of other lights to compare :thumbsup: image seems to be close to what you would see with your eyes


----------



## russthetoolman (Apr 15, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Thanks for your opinion of the reflectors, I may just get both if it's an option because the smooth seems usable also.
Russ


----------



## 1brightguy (Apr 16, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Nice shots Ryan. I hope to be able to get out this weekend and try out the throw.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

For those of you who are curious about the difference in long distance use between the OP and the SMO reflectors....I headed down to the school and captured a few shots at a distance of 240ft.


To start, here is the Control @ 240ft:







Here is the 16w OP:






Here is the 16w SMO:






Here they are side by side for easy comparison:








Here is the 8w for comparison also:






Bottom line is this: The small artifacts you see in the SMO reflector image are barely noticeable. Especially if you are not looking at white walls. This 16w has to date.....the best beamshot of a quad emitter combined with a smooth reflector. 


To show you what I mean....here is an image borrowed from Patriots review of the L2. (Nothing against the L2 or its maker...just using this for comparison...)





And here is a shot of the 16w with SMO reflector. I tried to show what dark areas it reflects out...:






Poor image quality....I'll try to get it better. But there is barely any dark at all. The OP showed none. I would have been wasting my time with the OP in the 16w.


----------



## Patriot (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Awesome beam shots everywhere on this thread. Nice work Ryan. :twothumbs


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Great shots Ryan that's pretty impressive considering the flood of ambient light around :twothumbs


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



russthetoolman said:


> Thanks for your opinion of the reflectors, I may just get both if it's an option because the smooth seems usable also.
> Russ





The SMO is definitely usable! In fact...looks like it may come standard with the SMO and you might purchase the OP as an extra.

My shots above on the school building show testament to the better defined hotspot it gives you(for more throw) and you don't have many artifacts in the beam.


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 17, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Taken directly from the Sunlite forum.....here are several runtime charts for the 16w and 8w.
















There is not a chart out yet for the 16w side switch on the 5200mAh battery yet, but they did tell us that preliminary testing has it at 10hrs runtime.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Ryan you may want to edit your title the 16WFP is in fact 580+lumen as tested by sunlite in a IS


----------



## russthetoolman (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Is the 16W releasing as a two stage, high/ low flashlight?
That would be great.....I do read the threads, honest, I also know I misread things of just plain don't see it sometimes right in front of me


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



russthetoolman said:


> Is the 16W releasing as a two stage, high/ low flashlight?
> That would be great.....I do read the threads, honest, I also know I misread things of just plain don't see it sometimes right in front of me


Yes correct two stage: 130 lumen and 580 lumen turbo BTW from the side switch 130 lumen level you can use the 580 lumen level as burst when you need more light


----------



## russthetoolman (Apr 18, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*

Well, then, I think Im waiting for it's release... I am going to a get together in Seattle tonight and I read that the prototype eagletac mx will be there and a Fenix tk40, so I will be able to see the beams.

Thanks for the answer to my questions too


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 19, 2009)

*Re: Sunlite Eagle 16w Far Projection-Review-550 lumen/Quad emitter -w/ Outdoor Beamsh*



russthetoolman said:


> Well, then, I think Im waiting for it's release... I am going to a get together in Seattle tonight and I read that the prototype eagletac mx will be there and a Fenix tk40, so I will be able to see the beams.
> 
> Thanks for the answer to my questions too


Well it's the morning after,what did you think of the MX and TK40


----------



## russthetoolman (Apr 19, 2009)

Yup, it's morning and I got home 6 hours ago, yaaaaaawn.
I drove 6 1/2 hours round trip to attend and I can't wait for the next one, what a blast, very nice people in this hobby/ obsession  The HID shootout was lots of fun. I did wonder several times what the people across the huge body of water must have thought looking out their windows from the hills at us with all these lights pointed skyward and every which way??!! 
Now as to the Fenix and M2X, 
Quick answer, I bought the M2X on preorder, the 3 cree R2. Now that surprised me! I had wanted the M2 with the Seoul P7, and having the three eagletacs and the Fenix to compare and turn off and on and walk around with was great to see their beams. My second choice would have been the warm 3 Cree, but alas, I choose the M2 with R2's because the tint and brightness and throw were a beautiful balance. 
The Fenix (with MC-E) is noticeably brighter than my Electrolumens P7, slightly wider spill and whiter tint, it's a nice light and brighter, narrower spot than the M2
x with P7. But the best answer is I am still getting the 16W when it is for sale  The M2X with 3 Cree R2's is way brighter and lots more throw than the Electrolumens P7, so i got it, didn't need, it, but got it 
Is Ryan getting an M2 3 Cree to compare the Sunlite to? I can ship him mine when I get it to do pics and a review??
I am very tired and can answer questions later today, thanks....zzzzzzzz


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 19, 2009)

russthetoolman said:


> Is Ryan getting an M2 3 Cree to compare the Sunlite to? I can ship him mine when I get it to do pics and a review??



I was thinking of getting the M2X, but Glenn7 is getting that one. I will be getting the L950m, which many consider to be an excellent comparison to the 16w. 
Russ, after the honeymoon wears off, and you still feel like sending it, I would love to do a comparison and review of your M2X. I think it will be a mix between the 8w and 16w. We'll see. 

You're not off the hook yet...we still want details of the lights you saw once you're rested. 

Thank you!


----------



## 276 (Apr 19, 2009)

russthetoolman said:


> Yup, it's morning and I got home 6 hours ago, yaaaaaawn.
> I drove 6 1/2 hours round trip to attend and I can't wait for the next one, what a blast, very nice people in this hobby/ obsession  The HID shootout was lots of fun. I did wonder several times what the people across the huge body of water must have thought looking out their windows from the hills at us with all these lights pointed skyward and every which way??!!
> Now as to the Fenix and M2X,
> Quick answer, I bought the M2X on preorder, the 3 cree R2. Now that surprised me! I had wanted the M2 with the Seoul P7, and having the three eagletacs and the Fenix to compare and turn off and on and walk around with was great to see their beams. My second choice would have been the warm 3 Cree, but alas, I choose the M2 with R2's because the tint and brightness and throw were a beautiful balance.
> ...



How was the M2 (P7) version as far as flood, is it floody like most P7's ??


----------



## russthetoolman (Apr 19, 2009)

I have a P7 Electrolumens and a 3 C mag with taskled d2Flex with p7's and using the deal extreme reflectors. the M2 is floodier ( is that a word :shrug, softer, gentler. Those seem the best adjectives to describe the beam of the M2, like a mega Zebralight, lots of floody light. I checked my camera and no pics turned out to use, sorry..... Shall I kick myself out? I was too excited and busy, it was my first one, come-on, give me a break


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 19, 2009)

How about the beam of the M2X? You saw it also?


----------



## 276 (Apr 19, 2009)

I screw up all the time in taking photos no worries.


----------



## russthetoolman (Apr 20, 2009)

Ryanrpm said:


> How about the beam of the M2X? You saw it also?


The M2X is the triple cree? That is the one I decided on, the warm was a lot dimmer than the R2 version, I gotta say the tint is a beautiful white on the one I sampled. These are all my opinion and I have a lot of lights and I have warm tints, however, I am liking the R2 tint they choose. I am wondering what the tint of the Sunlite 16w is like, warm, bluish, white????

The beam shape of the M2X triple is flawless, round, good spill, no artifacts,
I have built triples with optics and reflectors and the M2x is brighter and tighter due to the reflectors being bigger and deeper. 
My thoughts about the future of leds for flashlights is in the reflector technology. Led's and circuits are what they are...


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 20, 2009)

russthetoolman said:


> The M2X is the triple cree? That is the one I decided on, the warm was a lot dimmer than the R2 version, I gotta say the tint is a beautiful white on the one I sampled. These are all my opinion and I have a lot of lights and I have warm tints, however, I am liking the R2 tint they choose. I am wondering what the tint of the Sunlite 16w is like, warm, bluish, white????
> 
> The beam shape of the M2X triple is flawless, round, good spill, no artifacts,
> I have built triples with optics and reflectors and the M2x is brighter and tighter due to the reflectors being bigger and deeper.
> My thoughts about the future of leds for flashlights is in the reflector technology. Led's and circuits are what they are...


 
The 16w has a warm tint to it. You can see it is a bit warmer than the 8w in this picture:






*Edit: Per Sunlite...The average color temperature of the 16w is from 5000 to 5500, and for the 8w is from 5500 to 6500.*


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 30, 2009)

Here are some more pics for you guys....this time at a somewhat green target (leaves are still blooming) from 600ft.

Control:






8w at 600ft:






16w OP at 600ft:






16w SMO at 600ft:





Side by side, 8w/16w OP:









Side by side, 8w/16w SMO:








Side by side, 16w OP/16w SMO:








Sorry for the blurriness of the pictures... It's hard to focus it in the dark. 


Next is a series of pictures to show the total illumination range of the 8w and 16w. The shot is through a tunnel of trees...but aimed near the front.

Control:






8w:





16w OP:





16w SMO:





Side by side...8w/16w OP:








Side by side, 8w/16w SMO:








Side by side, 16w OP/16w SMO:









Thanks for looking!

Edit: For those of you who are curious about the 8w truck color in the 2nd group of pictures...it looks warmer because there was a car coming down the road toward me...so there is some headlight warmness on the truck.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

Ryan great beam shots seems your getting skilful at photography


----------



## Glenn7 (Apr 30, 2009)

very impressive shots Ryan - I can hear the M2 shaking in its boots over those shots.

PS: bring on the 4amp :naughty::naughty:


----------



## DM51 (Apr 30, 2009)

Very good pics! That 8W is an impressive thrower with its narrow beam.


----------



## TITAN1833 (Apr 30, 2009)

DM51 said:


> Very good pics! That 8W is an impressive thrower with its narrow beam.


Yes and very hard to beat for the size just under 6" it replaced my loved DBS as my choice of thrower :devil:


----------



## Ryanrpm (Apr 30, 2009)

Glenn7 said:


> very impressive shots Ryan - I can hear the M2 shaking in its boots over those shots.
> 
> PS: bring on the 4amp :naughty::naughty:



The EagleTac M2 will not match the throw of the 16w, that I'm sure of....it's the M2X that will outdo it I believe..we'll just have to see once you get yours! However, the tri-cree is in a different class because of the optics I guess....but it is a good and successful design. 

Glenn, you are right...when the 4a control switch comes out for the 16w....we'll be looking at around 800 OTF lumens?...and then the world will tremble. :naughty:

And because of Sunlites excellent heat removal system, I believe that they'll be able to pull it off.


----------



## Ryanrpm (May 8, 2009)

The following photos are courtesy of russthetoolman:

Lights being compared:

35w Mag Osram........Surefire 10X Dominator...........Sunlite 16w OP.



Camera settings from Olympus C5060-WZ:

F-stop: f/3.2
Exposure time: 3.2 sec
ISO speed: ISO-80
Focal length: 9mm
Max aperture: 3.3


Distances measured by laser:

"Picket Fence" Trees - 66ft
Middle Evergreen Tree - 107ft
Leafy Deciduous Tree - 170ft


Control:





35w Mag Osram:





Surefire 10X Dominator:





Sunlite 16w OP:






I'm working on getting a size comparison of all 3 for you....


----------



## LIGHTSMAD (May 8, 2009)

this is a rare beast :devil:


----------



## russthetoolman (May 8, 2009)

Thanks Ryan, for the work of posting them!! I need to call you and talk to you on how to do this, I want to learn, in the shortest time as I am busy with other things 
Russ


----------



## russthetoolman (May 13, 2009)

The school with the light in the doorway is 412 feet, the shed is 575 feet.
first set of pics with the school and shed is at 2.5 seconds and the second shots of the school are at 3.5 seconds to try to show more beam, the first at 2.5 is what my eye sees. the donut in the M1X is as large as the shed at 575 feet, making the shed darker than the surrounding area. There is not much difference between the lights at that range. My opinion is the Sunlite is more spill and equal throw, faster access to high with rear clickie. The M1X's donut hole gets a bigger void the further away the target. The M2XC4 is mostly spot, fair spill. Ring easily adjusted with one hand. Fits in the pocket great. My fav would be the Sunlite, very lightweight, long runtime and carries bezel up in the rear pocket fine, easy access to turbo. It's late, I'm trying to give back with beam shots and this is my first review/ attempt.
The center of the beams are aimed to the right of the door with the light in it and the center of the shed, the light was on the tripod at about 3 feet off the ground for a reference...

Control 2.5 seconds, 412 feet, zoomed in







M1X





Sunlite16W





M2XC4





M1Xshed, 2.5 seconds, 575 feet





Sunlite16w shed





M2XC4 shed





M1X longer exp, 3.5 seconds back to 412 feet






Sunlite16W longer exp





M2XC4 longer exp


----------



## Glenn7 (May 13, 2009)

Not bad russ for a first review :thumbsup: good job - just wait till the 4amp driver for the 16W to come out :naughty:


----------



## Ryanrpm (May 13, 2009)

Thanks for the pictures......

Hey Russ, is the 16w using the OP or SMO reflector??


----------



## russthetoolman (May 13, 2009)

16W was the smooth. The M1X is borrowed from curtispdx, he's in my same town, so we were able to compare the three. 
Real world usage leans me towards the Sunlite 

I know they seem dark, however, that is what my eyes see and it is 400 feet by laser measurement. They do hit the shed at 575, just the M1X has a large hole and the shed fits in it, thus not illuminating it directly. 

I'll practice taking pics and posting. Ryan suggested pics of size comparisions and bezel shots and my dirty, covered in shavings, lathe that I make my creations on, my latest is a mag 2C, 2 C lithiums and 6V-35W Osram, smooth reflector, 1400 lumens at 6.61 amps, woo hoo, thats a reach out and touch someone light, my street is 900 feet long and it reaches all that and both sides 
off to work, Russ


----------

